# Making your own cabinets



## F. Jeppesen (5 Aug 2015)

I have been trying to find a place that can supply me with a proper cabinet for quite some time now. Apparently no one is able to send them outside the UK so i've decided to make one on my own. I am a carpenter and have access to most materials and machines used in the industry, but i have very little experience making cabinets that can withstand the pressure from a 100l+ tank. Can someone give me some pointers, or maybe post some pictures of your own cabinets? Bought or made yourself, doesnt matter. I just need to see how much support they require


----------



## Nelson (5 Aug 2015)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-ada-style-aquarium-stand.31348/ .


----------



## Chris Jackson (5 Aug 2015)

I used PU glued and dowel jointed 18mm birch ply with a walnut frame face for an 8o litre and veneered it. Similar construction should easily be strong enough for bigger and is also nicely resistant to water spillage


----------



## Jake101 (6 Aug 2015)

I had the same problem, living in Sweden. Finally ended up in Green Aqua's page (http://www.greenaqua.hu/en/) and they had a suitable cabinet in their selection. The staff was very helpful and they figured out also the shipping with couple of options.


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Aug 2015)

I always thought Aqua-one were quite world wide you could try and email  them.As  a carpenter  you could make a 3 by 2 timber frame covered cosmetically. Look up Sanjees Rainbow fish aquarium on here


----------

